# Logger Down, RIP Junior Hylton



## Ryan Willock (Apr 2, 2011)

On Tuesday this week one of my old timber cutting friends was killed in a timber falling accident. Junior if I'm not mistaken would have been 31 at the end of next month. He leaves a wife and children. He was the best timber cutter in Patrick county, Va and will be dearly missed. I don't yet have all the details of the accident but do know that he was killed by a falling tree. He had been cutting timber for over ten years, as well as having attended numerous timber falling safety courses. I've worked around him before and can attest to his safe work practices.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 2, 2011)

My condolences. . . That just stinks.

May he rest in peace.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 2, 2011)

My God, so young, pray for his family.


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 2, 2011)

Damn. That's a sobering reminder of how dangerous timber falling is. RIP.


----------



## 711ac (Apr 2, 2011)

There's not much you can say when you hear that kind of news, to friends or family. Maybe your buddy, Junior, in passing will help some folks here by reading this terrible news to take that extra step or few minutes thought that might protect them in their work!
Rest in Peace Junior.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 2, 2011)

It's never not a surprise. Condolences, respect, sympathy. Be well.


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 2, 2011)

Holy cats... very young. Sympathies to the family... 

Gary


----------



## Gologit (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you for the replies. Please send your thoughts and prayers to his family, God knows they need it!


----------



## Carl Anderson (Apr 2, 2011)

That's terrible. I will pray for Junior's family. So sorry you lost your friend.


----------



## coastalfaller (Apr 2, 2011)

Very sorry to hear about this. My condolences.


----------



## nw axe man (Apr 3, 2011)

Ryan, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. I will bring his family up tomorrow at church and pray for their strength to weather their terrible loss. If there is such a thing as a silver lining from losing one our own fallers, it's to remember that it is appointed unto man once to die and be prepared for meeting our maker. We never know when our name is on the clipboard. Please send my sincerest condolences to his family.


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 3, 2011)

I believe your friend is now with every dog he ever had to bury, and is cutting 2000 bf pines on a 20 million acre lot with God's own personal skidder.

RIP.


----------



## flushcut (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, stay safe guys


----------



## hammerlogging (Apr 3, 2011)

Peace to him and friends and family.


----------



## ChrisF (Apr 4, 2011)

Man... words lose all meaning when something like this happens.

R.i.p


----------



## bobt (Apr 4, 2011)

Oldtimer said:


> I believe your friend is now with every dog he ever had to bury, and is cutting 2000 bf pines on a 20 million acre lot with God's own personal skidder.
> 
> RIP.


 


Amen!


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 4, 2011)

Bad news man. I sure would like to know what happened. I remember boss man telling me about a young faller that got squashed from a tree he had set up and turned his back to summer before last.
hope the family pulls through.


----------



## A&Atree (Apr 5, 2011)

sorry to hear about our friend, let my prayers be with you and his family


----------



## Ryan Willock (Apr 9, 2011)

My current understanding of what happened is as follows (bare in mind that this info is third hand, while it came from a close friend who knows all parties involved he was NOT at the scene so this may not be 100% accurate, although both of us are 95% sure on it)

They had just moved into a new boundary of timber on a steep mountain side that week. Junior was starting at the back of the cut working a hole in the timber to drop more trees into. They had already built the skid road in to work off of and Junior was cutting below the road. The timber was a hardwood select cut with lots of grape vines in the timber. Junior had cut all the vines near his tree at ground level and was using directional felling, he was walking away from his tree as it was going over when he was struck by another tree. THIS IS THE POINT WHERE I AM CURRENTLY UNCLEAR, as to wither or not it was just the top or the whole tree that came down. Evidently the tree he was falling was still connected up top (VERY COMMON, in the vines, its like some one flew over and dropped a net over the canopy connecting all of the trees) and it brought the tree (top?) over on him as he was walking away, he just didn't see it. It broke him up pretty bad and as I understand (and hope for his sake) killed him instantly. He was wearing all PPE. 

Please learn from this experience. Thank you for all of the prayers, please continue to direct them to his family.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting this, Ryan. Again, our best wishes to his family.


----------



## hammerlogging (Apr 10, 2011)

Grapevine is probably one of the top three dangers we have. Trees and/or tops getting pulled into the falling tree from behind, I've had several close calls of whole trees or pieces, I know a friend that had to get flown out of a job from getting hit from behind from grapevine connected to a tree behind him, its a real difficult one. Anybody who has cut in the east will tell you "####ing grapevine".

I appreciate you filling us in on the story because it helps bring the experience home so we can carry it forward to keep us all a little safer.


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 10, 2011)

Yea, grapevines are really dangerous. Sometimes cutting them doesn't stop them from pulling things down on you.
like Hammer said, "####in grapevines"
they do provide a nice snack whilst attempting to top a tree but are stuck in the vines.


----------



## bitzer (Apr 11, 2011)

####ing grapevines. I've had too many close calls with them myself. Usually at the end of the day when you've cursed them all day and miss one. I had one up high once that I didn't see that swung the tree around so fast it clothes-lined the top off of a nearby tree and sent it flying towards me. It doesn't take much to drastically change the direction of a medium-sized tree when its being turned at its top. 

My condolences to his family. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Burvol (Apr 12, 2011)

I am very sorry about Junior's death. I really am. I almost got killed 2 weeks ago and I am not even begining to take anything in the woods as a sure bet. Got my skullbucket hat smashed down to my head. Puncture wound to bone in my arm. Back, neck, and kidney problems. F'ing hurt. Cut for two more hours. My partner really pissed me off by even asking me to finish that day. Barely hold the damn saw. Of course I did, my way of saying F you. I swear I will kill somebody with my bare hands someday. I really believe in mercy, not justice. I try to exercise it constantly. I got pictures. I am not proud of this. I kept my hat to remind me to never take a play off. I did everything I could in the inccident. Just came out of nowhere. I understand how Junior could have went. And like I said, I am very sorry. This is a nasty business, all involved know this. We are a different type of people. I have a good group of friends here, but I am finding little on AS anymore that I am enjoying compared to gameday in the field. I will be back though. I am a safe thinking guy, and I look forward to the next unit. Only job I'd prefer to have.


----------



## paccity (Apr 12, 2011)

Burvol said:


> I am very sorry about Junior's death. I really am. I almost got killed 2 weeks ago and I am not even begining to take anything in the woods as a sure bet. Got my skullbucket hat smashed down to my head. Puncture wound to bone in my arm. Back, neck, and kidney problems. F'ing hurt. Cut for two more hours. My partner really pissed me off by even asking me to finish that day. Barely hold the damn saw. Of course I did, my way of saying F you. I swear I will kill somebody with my bare hands someday. I really believe in mercy, not justice. I try to exercise it constantly. I got pictures. I am not proud of this. I kept my hat to remind me to never take a play off. I did everything I could in the inccident. Just came out of nowhere. I understand how Junior could have went. And like I said, I am very sorry. This is a nasty business, all involved know this. We are a different type of people. I have a good group of friends here, but I am finding little on AS anymore that I am enjoying compared to gameday in the field. I will be back though. I am a safe thinking guy, and I look forward to the next unit. Only job I'd prefer to have.


 burvol, hope your ok , ? anyday you can walk away is a good day. healup and go at it.


----------



## nw axe man (Apr 12, 2011)

Glad you're able to type, man. It's always the unseen thing that will bite you. It can happen to anyone. We just have to remember that anyone includes me. Don't know about you but that's something that I have to keep in mind constantly. Heal up and be safe.


----------



## coastalfaller (Apr 12, 2011)

Burvol said:


> I am very sorry about Junior's death. I really am. I almost got killed 2 weeks ago and I am not even begining to take anything in the woods as a sure bet. Got my skullbucket hat smashed down to my head. Puncture wound to bone in my arm. Back, neck, and kidney problems. F'ing hurt. Cut for two more hours. My partner really pissed me off by even asking me to finish that day. Barely hold the damn saw. Of course I did, my way of saying F you. I swear I will kill somebody with my bare hands someday. I really believe in mercy, not justice. I try to exercise it constantly. I got pictures. I am not proud of this. I kept my hat to remind me to never take a play off. I did everything I could in the inccident. Just came out of nowhere. I understand how Junior could have went. And like I said, I am very sorry. This is a nasty business, all involved know this. We are a different type of people. I have a good group of friends here, but I am finding little on AS anymore that I am enjoying compared to gameday in the field. I will be back though. I am a safe thinking guy, and I look forward to the next unit. Only job I'd prefer to have.


 
Jesus, Burv! Glad to hear you're still kicking. It certainly is a dangerous game we play. I know I had a scare last year that was closer than I care to remember. My own doing unfortunately. My head was not in the game, not even close. Something I preach to my guys every day and I broke my own rule and just about paid the ultimate price for it.
Don't know all the circumstances, but it sounds like your partner needs a good talking to. There is no circumstance where that should happen, EVER. Even if you wanted to keep going you would probably be in shock. He should have known better, plain and simple. 
If you need to talk just drop me a pm.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm very happy that you are alive Burv, so's I can kick your butt.

Welcome to the Flattened Head Club!

Workin' hurt is a thing of the past my lad. The days of piling up the wounded on the landing is long gone.

Be well son.


----------



## slowp (Apr 12, 2011)

Burvol, you only have about 2 months to heal up. So do it. We need you at the GTG. I have inventoried my stash of huckleberries, and there shall be pie. 

Now get better!


----------



## GoRving (Apr 12, 2011)

That is sad news. Prayers going out to his family and friends.


----------



## bitzer (Apr 12, 2011)

Burvol said:


> I am very sorry about Junior's death. I really am. I almost got killed 2 weeks ago and I am not even begining to take anything in the woods as a sure bet. Got my skullbucket hat smashed down to my head. Puncture wound to bone in my arm. Back, neck, and kidney problems. F'ing hurt. Cut for two more hours. My partner really pissed me off by even asking me to finish that day. Barely hold the damn saw. Of course I did, my way of saying F you. I swear I will kill somebody with my bare hands someday. I really believe in mercy, not justice. I try to exercise it constantly. I got pictures. I am not proud of this. I kept my hat to remind me to never take a play off. I did everything I could in the inccident. Just came out of nowhere. I understand how Junior could have went. And like I said, I am very sorry. This is a nasty business, all involved know this. We are a different type of people. I have a good group of friends here, but I am finding little on AS anymore that I am enjoying compared to gameday in the field. I will be back though. I am a safe thinking guy, and I look forward to the next unit. Only job I'd prefer to have.


 
Burvol, glad to hear you're still out there and ok. Its been kinda quiet around here lately. Hope you stop by in more often man!


----------



## Burvol (Apr 13, 2011)

*Prayers for JR Today*

Hoping I can catch a steelhead for him, in his honor today. God bless all the fallen family men


----------



## Ryan Willock (Apr 15, 2011)

The spooky ironic thing is that two weeks before Junior died my family and I were at the Camp 18 Fallen Loggers Memorial near Vernoia OR. I was looking at all of the pictures of the fallen and thought about the twelve people that were killed in my county back home during the seven years that I was logging and thinking how that could have just as easily been my pic on the wall. Then two weeks later I find out about Junior. It wasn't like were were close friends but I thought very highly of him and he will be missed.


----------

